# Boating adventures



## seminole wind

Yesterday was my first day out. I went all the way to the end of the channel (channel is dug deep in sand in a shallow area to lead boats out to deeper water). Our channel must be at least 3 miles long-it's really long! Then I came back. Realized I need trim tabs (flappy things attached to the back of boat to help the boat to plane. If you speed up boats they lift their bow up and I can't see.) 

Today was an adventure. Took boat out to the end of the channel and kept going. You know, things look way different when you look at them from the other way. I turn around and see nothing- no markers. I thought I saw one but it wasn't. I finally spotted the channel entrance. I think they need a higher tower there. And maybe a bright color. 

So I drive out a bit and try to anchor-8 times and gave up. So I drifted at a fast clip and cast my fishing pole out a few times. The swells were getting near 2 feet, so I put my vest on. I started back and actually put the safety clip on-if you fall off your chair the boat stops. I was getting wet, but still the swells were mostly a foot and not close to eachother. An occasional 2 feet.

Has anyone ever seen a water front boating neighborhood? It's like a neighborhood grid of channels and lots of houses. No signs. I guess I passed my "exit" and ended up way down in the neighborhood around a marina a few miles away. So I turn around and head back out toward the bay wondering where I went wrong. In this grid/neighborhood, there's a speed limit they call "no wake" but should be called a crawl. Painfully slow.

I get back out to the bay/ channel and some really nice people guided me back to my marina. And I took notice of what #exit I need to get off next time. 

So I survived my first and 2nd time out with my boat alone. I couldn't figure out how to unfold the bimini shade so it stayed folded and I got a sun burn.


----------



## dawg53

Good job for your first & second times out by yourself. 
Anchoring: Perhaps you were in too deep of water to anchor or the anchor couldve been dragging with fast current, then not enough chain was laid out. Fast currents are a pain. I drop anchor and back down to let the flukes dig into the sand or mud. You can tell when the anchor holds, the bow starts to sway back and forth. Also your fish finder will tell you how deep of water you're in.

Current and wind can disorient you from your original position in a hurry. Familiarize yourself with something like a tall object on land close to the channel where you departed; such as a water tower, radio tower, a recognizable building etc...that way you'll have an idea where the channel is and will make the trip back easier for you. Binoculars help when you get out of eyesight of land, more importantly a compass is best or if your fish finder has GPS. I know nothing about programming GPS. Since you're on the west coast of Florida, it's really simple using a compass; heading out in the gulf is 270 degrees (west,) coming back in is 090 degrees (east.) For me here where I live on the east coast of Florida, it's the opposite.

I had a bimini top on my boat, got rid of it, pain in the neck.


----------



## chickenqueen

That sounds kind of scary.I think you should get a buddy to go out with.Who would help you if you fell overboard?I think I'd get lost,too.Things are different when looking from the water.I get confused in the lakes around here and they aren't really that big,not like being out on the ocean.I look forward to hearing about your boating adventures....


----------



## robin416

As I'm reading I'm thinking she didn't pay attention to the compass reading. This is where a good boating class could be very helpful in learning to chart and read a compass or as dawg mentioned using GPS settings. While I was still boating GPS was only for the rich so we had to depend on reading a compass accurately. 

And why were you alone? I thought you got the boat to satisfy the other half.


----------



## dawg53

Yeah, it's very rare I go out on a boat alone.
I forgot to mention about trim tabs; I've never had them, but I know what you're talking about with the bow coming up. I dont think you can do it on your boat, but I've had to add weight up on the bow.


----------



## robin416

How do you do that, dawg? Without it plowing at lower speeds.


----------



## seminole wind

I am using the "motor tilt" to help but it does not help enough. If I fall overboard I have my vest on and if I'm driving I have a clip that stops the boat if I become unclipped. And a whistle (?)

This area is fairly frequent with boats going out and coming back in. 

Hubby has a lot of problems, and does not feel comfortable going out. I think the pontoon thing was his wishful thinking. I got a boat with a pontoon like layout and width because I knew I'd be going out alone most likely. The Ex and I had a boat in the 80's. I had joined the coast guard auxillary at that time, and did learn a few things. I think I do need to wear my cell phone in a waterproof pouch so it's with me all the time. The signal is good out where I was.

I was on the Hurricane website forum and they all swear by trim tabs. It does not look hard to install them once you get past the thought of drilling holes in your hull! 

I NEED A COMPASS! And binoculars! Dawg, the water I was in was 7 feet. The area I will boat in is mostly 6-9 feet deep, so the depthfinder is needed more for spotting shallow water. You have to go way out to hit deep water. From what I gather, I need a chain at the end of my anchor to help the anchor dragged horizontally. Then, the Marina guy says I may need to let out a lot of rope in a fast moving tide. 

I have 4 life vests, a life cushion, flare gun (!), whistles, and a horn or two. 

So far I've felt quite confident out there. I don't feel like I "must" have company. 

I think boats are a PIA with the bow coming up in the front. I ended up standing all the way back and all my muscles hurt today. The trim tabs I'm getting adjust themselves and will make the boat easier to plane and steer.

My next goal is the Marina wants me to take the trailer home. But the license plate is locked in a compartment on the boat about 2 boats high. So I guess I'll take backroads with all the paperwork in my possession.


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> How do you do that, dawg? Without it plowing at lower speeds.


Lower speeds wasnt the problem. I had power tilt and trim. It was opening it up to full speed that brought the bow up and kept it up until I added weight on the bow. The weight of the anchor/chain, a cooler full of ice and an extra full 6 gallon gas container up on the bow kept it at plane. 
That's what happens when you put a bigger horsepower motor above the required hp rating for the boat lol.


----------



## robin416

My only experience is with I/O's or inboards so you're setup is entirely foreign to me. I can see why a more powerful, heavier outboard could cause issues with the bow lifting. All I could picture was the bow plowing through the waves until you were up on plane after adding extra weight. But then how does that happen if it's plowing? See the circle there?

About the power tilt and trim, is that the same as trim tabs?


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> My only experience is with I/O's or inboards so you're setup is entirely foreign to me. I can see why a more powerful, heavier outboard could cause issues with the bow lifting. All I could picture was the bow plowing through the waves until you were up on plane after adding extra weight. But then how does that happen if it's plowing? See the circle there?
> 
> About the power tilt and trim, is that the same as trim tabs?


There wasnt any plowing when the boat was going full speed, it was at even keel. When I slowed down...there was some plowing, not very fuel efficient. I usually moved the 6 gallon gas container back to the middle of the boat and that took care of it.
Trim tabs are metal plates attached to the stern on either side of the motor. I've never had them, so I dont know much about them.

Power tilt and trim are different than trim tabs, but they accomplish the same thing. Here's an article that I just read. I was curious about trim tabs and it explains about both systems in detail, good info.
On my boat, the power tilt and trim was an up and down button located on console shift handle. It 
also had 2 remote buttons on the side of the motor. 
http://yamahaoutboards.com/yamaha-a...s/understanding-engine-trimtilt-and-trim-tabs

I forgot to mention that my brother in law loves I/O's and inboards. I asked him why and he said they were easy to work on. I've always been an outboard person, ease of access for maintenance is my reasoning I suppose. I dont know much about I/O's and inboards, cost was the main factor.


----------



## robin416

That was a good link, especially for a visual learner like me. Thanks. 

It's been a long time since the boat with the trim tabs which means I forgot just how they were deployed.

They all have their plus' and minus'. 

And for some reason I never get port or starboard confused. But left or right? Let's just say I point with my finger just to cover my bases. Does anyone else do that?


----------



## chickenqueen

Does Florida offer free boating classes?If they do,it might be worth your time to take one.I kept remembering something I learned in a hunting class that may apply to you and the boat.The instructors kept saying the safety on a gun is a mechanical device that is prone to fail,do not depend on it and to treat your gun as always loaded.Your safety clip is also a mechanical device that is prone to failure.Don't stake your life on it.You could fall overboard and the boat can keep on going...


----------



## dawg53

Florida is surrounded by water and has numerous lakes, ponds, rivers and swamps. There are plenty of resources for free boating classes:
http://www.myfwc.com/boating/safety-education/courses/
I went through a LCM6 course and was a small tugboat captain while in the Navy. I started large tugboat quals but decided to take a different career path into law enforcement.


----------



## seminole wind

Mine will have magic trim tabs that self adjust. 

It's hard when you start picking up speed and can't see over the nose of the boat because the hull (back) is bogging down. Trimming the motor (moving/tilting the propeller to bring the hull up) isn't working very well for me. 

Jim, as I was coming back yesterday, I'm heading up a channel with homes on both sides and signs in the middle of the channel saying "no wake". I am on my right hand side as in a car. This old fishing boat is on my side of the sign , going outbound,and getting closer and closer to me like squeezing me over close to people's docks. I assume I was on the correct side. Was I?


----------



## robin416

If I remember correctly boats are supposed to pass on the port side, which would be the left. 

One of the things I saw a lot of in VA when I was living on the boat were people operating boats that had no clue. At the time I was living on a 45 footer, tied to it's berth. Some idiot went flying down the channel and created a wake so bad that it nearly knocked me off my feet. That might be who you encountered, someone with no clue.


----------



## dawg53

Robin is correct, should be port to port when head on with another vessel. Whether either boater is unsure of the rules of the road, it is both captains responsibility to avoid a collision at all costs.
I've seen a lot of idiots on the water that had no business being out there. 
Here's a link for you Karen, read all of it if you get the chance, but pay particular attention to Rule 8,9,14,15. You were in the right.
http://www.boatsafe.com/nauticalknowhow/122098tip.htm


----------



## seminole wind

My ex and I had a boat in the 80's and both joined the Coast Guard Auxillary and taught people boating safety. I never rely on anything. But I might take a class just for a brush up. 

Adventure today. I went and picked up the trailer and brought it home. I tried multiple times to back it in and failed. I jack knifed and quit. Thank God no damage that a rubber mallet can't fix. So the hubs comes out and backs it in perfectly- however, he hit this piece of concrete block that he has guarding a sprinkler -with my tire and popped my tire off the rim! 

I could pound on him for a number of things. The area to back a trailer in has a fence opening that has a speed sign and telephone pole on one side. That's error #1. He widened the driveway by adding red stones on both sides outlined with 4x4 's. But the driveway is still narrowed by an opening in the fence. Then he gets mad if I hit the frame around the rocks. #2.

I need room. I can't squeeze perfectly into these narrow openings. I might just have someone come and rip the fence down. It needs painting. It's crooked, and he's too disabled to do anything. 

So since tomorrow is a horse day and sunday is Easter, I guess I'll go fishing monday.


----------



## dawg53

I can relate lol. Since I've been out of boating for awhile, I drove down to an out of business Kmart empty parking lot and practiced backing with my boat. I was rusty for sure lol.


----------



## chickenqueen

After reading everybody's trials and tribulations of boating in real boats,I think I'll stick with my canoe.


----------



## seminole wind

Thanks for the link. 

Today hubby went off to buy a tire . This one had a 3 inch slash in it. I think he was talking about it like I was the one paying for it. I think not. His driving, and his CEMENT block. 

I should go to the supermarket parking lot and practice. Good idea.

Okay, now for the utter stupidity award. I'm reading last night about tilt and trimming a boat because it just doesn't seem to be working for me. 
Tilt and trim is moving the propeller angle because when boats take off, they get nose high and take a while to come back down. If tilting is used, the boat's bow comes down faster and balances the boat. 

So I'm out there on the water, speeding up, tilting, and it's not really working. I try harder. It's not working. So I slow down so at least I can see in front of me while standing. I'm reading last night, and I realize that I was tilting the wrong way! No wonder it didn't work. Utterly dumb!


----------



## dawg53

Dont worry Karen, practice makes perfect. Spend some more time out on your boat (not fishing) and use the tilt/trim at different speeds so you'll get used to what it does. You may not need trim tabs after all.
Having power tilt and trim IMO is the best thing since sliced bread and it's a back saver.
I wish I had it on my current boat!

CQ. No doubt keeping it simple is best. However if I had a canoe, I'd have a motor on it, even if it were a trolling motor lol.


----------



## seminole wind

Thanks, Jim. I will. After the channel it's open water and lots of room to practice.

Question. When the motor and prop are in the proper position for general use (vertical prop), does the prop tilt down (in) even further?


----------



## chickenqueen

CQ. No doubt keeping it simple is best. However if I had a canoe, I'd have a motor on it, even if it were a trolling motor lol.[/QUOTE] I do have a trolling motor LOL I think the battery weighs more than the aluminum canoe.It's really fun put-putting around the lakes.This year I want to try one of the Miami rivers for a change of scenery.One con with a canoe is you don't have a lot of room but I don't need a trailer,tags or even a dock.We tie it on top of the van and go and as long as there is a trail,we can get in the water.We'll be getting out in the water in a few weeks,when the water warms up...


----------



## robin416

We canoed down one of the rivers in MI many years ago. It was amazing. The quiet, the having the time to take in the sights. Yep, nothing wrong with a canoe at all.

My first trip on a sail boat almost matched that of the canoe. The moment the operator turned off the motor and raised the sails was awe inspiring for the quiet and just hearing the water against the hull.


----------



## seminole wind

Ex's friends had a sail boat. Long time ago. It must have been big because it had 2 bedrooms. We were bringing the boat from Conneticuit (sp) from Bridgeport to Mattituck LI. The motor turned off and the sails took over and I was sooo nauseas . It was awful. No sailboat for me.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Thanks, Jim. I will. After the channel it's open water and lots of room to practice.
> 
> Question. When the motor and prop are in the proper position for general use (vertical prop), does the prop tilt down (in) even further?


At any speed the boat should be on even keel, adjusting tilt and trim as needed. A possible exception is when you open it up from dead stop. The bow will rise, but wait and see if it goes on plane leveling out. If not, that's when you operate the trim & tilt to get on even keel. I think you already know this.
When you go to a full stop, the backwash will nose dive the bow, but it'll eventually stop the boat. I've never used tilt & trim for stopping.
I use the tilt mainly for trailering and beaching the boat. 
This is where your depth finder comes in handy when beaching a boat. Tilt up motor before motor hits the bottom. Sand/mud can get sucked in through the intakes and eat the water pump impeller blades. That means less water to cool then your motor and cause the motor to overheat. 
Before beaching; it's best to shut the motor off and raise the motor out of the water and coast up onto the beach.
When you leave the beach, just push the boat out into the water a little ways and climb in your boat. Then lower the motor and fire it up, just make sure motor isnt no where near the bottom, use the depth finder before dropping the motor. Keep an eye on the tide. An outgoing tide will leave you and your boat stranded on the beach lol. Twelve hours is a long time to wait for the incoming tide lol.
Most motors have an alarm that sounds when something goes wrong, including overheating. Some motors will actually reduce power or shut off to prevent damage before it occurs.
I know you gotta love those trailer guides. Without them it would be tough centering your boat on the trailer with a current running.
I made sure I had some put on my new trailer. Heheheh.


----------



## seminole wind

Today I go out with knowing how to trim the motor. I go faster, and trim down and the rpm's drop. I speed up more and the rpm's go up then down. So I am getting the hang of it and for the first time I could see what was ahead of me without the bow of the boat in the way. 

I added a chain to the anchor but didn't use the anchor, just drifted and fished. Before I left the dock, the guy shows me how to tie my boat to the cleat on the dock. I get back and can't remember how to do it. So I made whopper knots (thick rope they will come out). They will have a good laugh. I can just visualize them laughing. Back to you tube.


----------



## dawg53

Great news Karen, I knew you'd get the hang of it!
I like fishing around jetties. I use a Danforth anchor with 6' of chain shackled to the top of the shank. The other end of the chain is shackled to an eye splice using 3/8" line. There is 100' of nylon line. You should probably have 1/2" line on your boat.
As far as tying up to a cleat on the dock; make one round turn on the cleat with your bow line, then figure 8 the line on the cleat, slip the bitter end of the line under the last turn on the cleat...done. Do your stern line in the same manner.
Here's a pic of the same anchor set up I use and a figure 8 on a cleat (not a good pic but close enough.)


----------



## seminole wind

For some reason I couldn't remember the last step so I improvised with overkill. I think I got it now. I did get a chain for the anchor and the chain actually came with 2 screw on clamps so - no knots! 

I also joined BoatUS or TowboatUS. If I am stuck out on the water, I call them and they come get me and tow me back. I felt the price was worth not having to worry- 24/7. 

Jim, I have to say that I misunderstood RPM's at first. I would speed up to 4,000 rpm's, trim and the boat would drop to 3,500 rpm's. Then I realized that the boat was actually working easier. I don't know the mph because they have to fix it. 

I started back in from the water at 6:30pm. It's nice late. And all the real fishing boats are going out, the ones with the rust all over them, LOL.

I still get road hogs. I would like to know why some seasoned boaters seem like they're squeezing me over to the right side (starboard) of the canal when the canal is super wide with signs down the middle. I guess they don't have to stay on the other side of the signs? (no wake signs).


----------



## robin416

I still use that knot in my everyday life. So simple and even simpler to remove. Once you get the hang of it, Karen, you'll find all kinds of uses for it.

I guess they don't feel they need to worry about what side they're on since it's not a channel marker per se'.


----------



## dawg53

Road hogs lol. Waterways must be crowded all the time where you live Karen. I wont 
go out on the weekends around here. Even boat ramps/dock courtesy is a challenge. 
Boating on weekdays is almost non-existent when everyone is working. That's the time to go boating or fishing.


----------



## seminole wind

Yes I go during the week. I forgot, there may be rules but Florida is full of people that can't read or can't read well.

I do have to laugh, the public ramp is right next to the marina private ramp which has blocks at the end for the boat lift. And a private parking area, and docks.


----------



## seminole wind

robin416 said:


> I still use that knot in my everyday life. So simple and even simpler to remove. Once you get the hang of it, Karen, you'll find all kinds of uses for it.
> 
> I guess they don't feel they need to worry about what side they're on since it's not a channel marker per se'.


True, but it's big enough to be a 4 lane highway.
Maybe some people are under the assumption that bigger gets the right of way.


----------



## dawg53

Speaking of road hogs: I used to fish the St Mary's, Georgia entrance between Cumberland Island (Georgia) and Ft Clinch (Florida.)
It's great fishing there, especially at the jetties; until you see an Ohio class submarine leaving or returning to port at Kings Bay submarine base. Even when they are passing at slow speed, the wake from their deep draft creates a HUGE swell as it passes. The swells seem worse when they return to port because they are moving faster and pushing a lot of water ahead of them. 
I have to quickly raise anchor and haul butt around to the other side of the jetties to avoid the huge swells. I've been caught in a few of the swells. The only thing I could to do was to lift anchor, start the boat motor and very slowly point the bow head on into the oncoming swells and ride it out. It was like being a cork bobbing up and down in a tidal wave lol. 
This is one reason I prefer semi-vee or boats with a vee bow without a flat bottom, they can take swells and waves much better than a flat bottom boat and ride smoother.
Then a Coast Guard attachment got stationed at Kings Bay. They would send out fast RHIB boats to escort the subs entering or leaving the base. They would get ahead of the sub and direct boaters away from the center of the channel, tell the boat owner to stop and shut off their motor while the sub passes. They would then fly off to another boat and tell the owner the same orders.
I complied with their orders all the time, moving away from the center of the channel and shutting off my motor. However as soon as they departed, I'd get the motor running to simply point the bow into the oncoming swells. There were some boat captains that didnt do that and I saw a few boats come close to getting swamped or capsizing, even larger boats than mine. Some even lost fishing poles over the side that wasnt secured in their boat. Scary.
You'd think the Coast Guard personnel would tell boat captains to point their bow into the swells. They were afraid that a boat might be bomb laden and make a suicide run at a submarine, effectively damaging the sub to block the channel preventing other subs from entering or leaving port. That's what happened to the USS Cole years ago in Yemen when it was docked at a pier.


----------



## seminole wind

Wow, subs. How interesting.

I know v-hulls give a smoother ride. On the way out the other day, I was heading against the swells, of course , kind of rough. One the way back I was going with the swells and it was so smooth. 

This week I may just pick up ice and some frozen shrimp and be serious. I will have to take a fish chart with me so I know what I catch because most will go back.

I have this pliers thing for removing hooks, which is fine. But have you seen those things that are like a straw (?) and I think they push down over the straight part of the hook and remove it? Looks easy.


----------



## seminole wind

Finally got hubby down to see the boat yesterday. But he would not get in. Now he promised that he would go out with me next week. My boat day started off good, some nice person helped me get the bimini shade top up. However, when I got back I thought I could fold it up and it got so frustrating and messed up that I left it laying on the boat not put together anywhere. I watched some more you tube but, I still think it looks a whole lot easier watching someone else do it. I wish I could go play with it, but my boat is up on a storage ramp.

I finally did get my anchor working and actually turned off my motor out there for the first time. I think it's time to get some frozen shrimp and ice and do some real fishing because some fish ate my rubber shrimp!


----------



## dawg53

It sounds like you were using a Vudu shrimp lure or DOA shrimp lure. They are popular and a lot of people use them. I prefer real shrimp.
Dont buy frozen shrimp, it's no good and probably imported from Asia...nasty stuff. Go to a bait shop and buy a pound of fresh (dead) heads on shrimp, medium size is fine, then put it on ice in your cooler. Or you can buy fresh shrimp from someone selling it on the side of the road, it comes directly from local shrimp boats. Remove the head and peel off shell before baiting your hook. Then start fishing and stand by for some fun.
If you catch a small fish, cut it up as bait (cutbait) and put it on another pole. I hope you have a few decent fishing poles and decent fishing line to catch big fish out there.


----------



## seminole wind

I don't know if I'll be cutting up any live fish. I know. It's hypocritical. But I'll get fresher shrimp and keep them on ice and take some home. The rubber bait was one of those "gulp" baits that come in a container with fluid.

I also have a chart of "Hot" fishing sites. I think I'll try to find one.


----------



## dawg53

Gulp baits are great. I forgot that I have a package or two lol.


----------



## seminole wind

If I open a pack, I keep them in a plastic container. I like those Gulp pin (?) fish, when the line moves their tails wiggle because of what they're made from.


----------



## seminole wind

Went out yesterday. I went as far as I could barely see my channel marker. One nibble, no fish. Had 2 poles with me and stepped on one and broke it. Before I left, I turn the key and nothing happens. So I quickly jump out and catch the dock so my boat doesn't float away. They jumped my battery. So I'm wondering if it's time for a new one after being 3 years old?


----------



## dawg53

Sounds like you had a bad day, starting at the dock! Grrrr. I've had days like that. 
I had to get towed back in once, the stator on the motor died. Another time I got grounded in a mud flat with the tide going out, it happened early morning in the dark. I had to wait almost 12 hours for high tide to come in to get the boat out of the mud. That was a real fiasco! THAT'S when I went and bought a depth finder. DUH!
Another time I had just cast my new fishing rod with new Penn reel over the bow, and went to get some water out of my cooler when I heard a clunking noise on the bow. I turned just in time to see my new pole taking off over the bow To this day I wonder if it was a shark or big black drum that stole my rig (sigh.)
I've even forgot to put the plug in the back of the boat before putting it in the water a couple of times. Luckily there's always been someone on the dock to "remind" me hahaha! Yup, it happens. LOL.

Time for you to get a new battery, and a battery tender that'll automatically shut off when the battery is charged.


----------



## seminole wind

On LI, by the inlet to Moriches Bay, we used to drift past it and what do ya know! Some big Blue fish grabbed my bait and hook and I could not even fight him. I kept trying to reel him in but at the end my line snapped and that was the end of that! What a thrill tho.

Last week I bought a cool policy where if I am stuck in the water for any reason, I call and the tow boat comes. Pretty good. They even had an app installed on my phone to tell exactly where I am with GPS. I feel great with that. 24 hour coverage.
I wonder what it's like to come back in the dark? I should give it a shot one day. Maybe. 

I have never really worn sunglasses, but I ordered my first pair. I had the script so I got them online. Seems the sun is in my face on the way out. $126 is not bad for prescription glasses. I also ordered another cap because the wind took one of mine. I'll be running a tie thru it so it's not going to blow off.

Okay ladies. I have been buying bathing suits online, like thru Amazon. Free returns. So I can guess keep trying until one fits. I don't know about these gals who tell their weight and size pants to give people an idea of what will fit . I see a lot of them say they weigh like 150 and wear a size 8 or 10. I wonder if that's possible. I weigh 145 and wear a size 12. The size charts must be made for little Chinese people because I ended up ordering a size 16 for a bathing suit to get a real size 12. Go to amazon and type in "Tankini". They are so cute! My husband is not happy about it, but that's what happens when he won't go out on the boat. And I told him I'd be jumping in the water (only 6-7 feet deep) and he had a melt down.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> I wonder what it's like to come back in the dark? I should give it a shot one day. Maybe.
> 
> Dont do it unless it's a full moon and even then it's risky. You cant see what's floating in the water, like a crab trap float or a floating piece or lumber or log. Even radar wont pick that stuff up. Sometimes your eyes can play tricks on you out at night on the water. It's a different ballgame in the dark.
> Fish dont bite on a full moon.


----------



## seminole wind

I'm not that brave, lol. 

Boy Jim, what did you do for a whole 12 hours?


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> I'm not that brave, lol.
> 
> Boy Jim, what did you do for a whole 12 hours?


What else? Fish of course lol! I actually caught a small mess of nice Whiting and a few Spot.
It was more embarrassing than anything else. Boaters going around the bend would slow and gawk at me, a few would ask if I needed help. It was a Saturday when it happened, so you know there were alot of people out on the water. This happened when I had my 19' boat. You cant push a boat that big off a mud bank.
When the high tide peaked, the bow was wedged in the mud. I moved everything from the bow to the stern to lighten the bow. I started the motor shifting it sideways back and forth in reverse and it finally slid out. 
I headed back to the dock and went home. 
The next week I put the boat in the shop to get the impeller replaced in the motor. The mud and sand ate up the blades. More importantly I had the mechanic install the depth finder lol. Never went aground again after that.


----------



## chickenqueen

Wow,they have an AAA for boats?that's cool!!!Reading about your trials and tribulations,I have decided to stay with the canoe.If I have motor problems.I still have paddles to get me where I'm going.LOL Sem,did you ever check out boating classes?You may learn a lot and make some boating friends.When I took hunting classes I didn't think I'd learn anything but I learned quite a bit.I was one of three women.I won a nice knife from the Wild Turkey Federation for correctly answering a question.We had to take a test at the end,I was the first one finished and got a perfect score.They bought pizza for lunch.It was all volunteer instructors and the program is funded through hunting/fishing license fees.It was fun and I still use things I learned in the class and the knife.If it's free,what do you have to loose except a little time and you may learn some really important things that may save your butt and boat.


----------



## seminole wind

I'm still looking for a more "social" class. The only one I found so far is coast guard auxillary. But I may have to do that one. The boat motor is fine. The battery was recharged. Yes it's like AAA for boats.

Jim I know my day will come with getting stuck in sand. Our channel is 3 miles long with 1-3 feet of water on the sides of the channel. I do have a laminated map of water depths so that should help some. I think I can float in 2 feet of water due to a shallow hull. 

I think I'll go out tomorrow. Hopefully get there earlier and park my boat out where I see the big fishing boats hang out. It's like north west of the channel . Must be fish there!


----------



## dawg53

Karen. What is the name of the channel where you go out? I want to take a look at it on a map. I might see a good fishing spot for you.


----------



## seminole wind

It's the Hernando Beach channel, between Hudson and Weeki Wachee.


----------



## dawg53

I looked at the channel map and it IS narrow. Outside the channel it's shallow, mostly 1 fathom, that's only 6' deep. I'm certain that's at low tide. The channel goes out almost 4 miles. I bet they have to dredge the channel to keep it open for large boats. 
To the south of the channel there are oyster bars. There should be good fishing there, for a small boat. It's too risky for a boat like yours due to the shallow water.
However at the end of the channel where the water gets deeper, there should be good fishing, big fish too.
You can use your depth finder to watch the bottom for the drop off into deeper water from the channel. Then drop anchor and have fun fishing.


----------



## seminole wind

Odd. I answered this last night. But the electric was flickering.

There was such a fight with the neighborhood and them dredging that channel. Like they were making too much mess. I wonder what they all did before there was a channel?

Looks like if you follow the channel direction and hit the deeper water, that's where the fishing boats go. I have no idea what they catch but could they be shrimping boats?

I believe the channel is 60 feet wide. But what a long "no wake" zone.


----------



## seminole wind

I have been looking up marinas online. Trying to find one that looks more social. I want a wet slip. This high and dry is not really dry when it's just an open rack. It's hard to feel like you own a boat if you don't have access to it unless they take it down for you. There is no hose and water at their dock where I'm at and no wet slips. 

So there's a few I see online that look good. One near the marina I'm at called "Hernando beach marina". Then, not really farther from me but south is Hudson which has a nice looking place called Port Hudson Marina, another one that seems to be a hub of activity called Skeleton Key, and Hudson Beach Marina which looks okay, but will have to look at how people friendly it is. Port Hudson looks the most polished. Skeleton Key looks like the most convenient, nice, next to a popular beach restaurant and public beach.

These Hudson places do not seem to have the Looooong channel like up here. They all have each slip with water and electric. 
I might be able to even drive my boat there. That would be fun. I have to check them out. It would also be nice to have a cover on my boat. My boat gets dirty up there in the rack .


----------



## seminole wind

I decided the end of the month to move to port hudson marina. Reasonable for a slip and lots of boats and a restaurant. In fact they will cook the fish you caught. Slips with water and electric . Hopefully more people hanging out.


----------



## dawg53

I hope it works out for you Karen. I'm going to try and get out this week, Wednesday or Thursday. It's been too windy the past several weeks to go fishing. Temps are supposed to jump up in the mid 90's but it'll be cooler on the water.
I'm going to put in at the NAS Jax marina and head out to a fishing hole on the St John's river. I heard it's a good spot and hopefully I'll catch some decent fish.
My brother is coming from California next week to visit and we plan to hit the St Mary's jetties on the Ga/Fl border.
I'm taking my camera (if I dont forget) and will take a few pics.


----------



## seminole wind

I hope you get out there. It has been real windy. My daily report has been "seas 4-6 feet and choppy inland". I can go out on a moderate inland chop or light inland chop . Tuesday looks like it's okay.


----------



## seminole wind

I decided to snoop around yesterday. Went to port Hudson marina. seems that boating people have to share the parking lot with a rowdy restaurant. Then a long walk to the boats. Or code yourself in thru 2 different gates. Not for me.

So I go to Hudson beach where there's a popular place to keep boats. They had one slip available in front of the doorway to the shop. I'm not crazy about it. 

I think I'm better off where I am. It's beautiful and convenient. The marina is friendly and helpful. . I'll just bring water to clean with, LOL.


----------



## dawg53

LOL. I went snooping at NAS Jax base marina yesterday. There were only 3 others parked there and they were out fishing somewhere. There's plenty of parking available. There are 2 side by side ramps. It was low tide and still plenty of ramp going into the water.
Today I got my boat loaded up and ready to go, and ran the motor. I just need to get bait and load up the poles.
I'm heading out Wednesday, then again on Thursday to the Little Jetties near Mayport. Expecting excellent weather.


----------



## chickenqueen

So much room compared to my canoe.What did you name your yacht?


----------



## seminole wind

Boy that's a really serious set up! So what are those box like structures? Where's your pole? 
I am set to take hubby for a boat ride today. Looks like a good day chop wise.


----------



## seminole wind

He's already making the face . And asking how long we'll be out. I hope he doesn't ruin my day.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Boy that's a really serious set up! So what are those box like structures? Where's your pole?
> I am set to take hubby for a boat ride today. Looks like a good day chop wise.


The boxes are for storage (lifejackets, cushions, tools, toilet paper, flare gun/flares, bilge pump, fire extinguisher, portable running lights, maps, rags etc...)
All I have to do is put the bait and ice in the cooler, and put the fishing rods in the boat. l'll rig up the depth finder once I get the boat at the dock.


----------



## seminole wind

I hope you have fun.

I took hubs out yesterday. Nice water. We get to the end of the channel and he says he wants to go back. I ask him if I can cast one time. He says no. So I bring him back. No fun for me. No hanging out chatting. No vegging. I don't think I'll be encouraging him to go anymore.


----------



## dawg53

Sorry you had a bad day with your husband. 
Dont feel too bad. Today I didnt have a fun day neither. I got the boat in the water and started up the motor and away I went. 
I got to the area where I wanted to go and trolled around some. The depth finder indicated 5 feet of water. The next thing you know the motor is bumping the bottom and I immediately shut off the motor. The depth finder indicated 1 foot of water! 
I had noticed the sudden rise of the bottom on the depth finder screen but didnt back down in time. Grrr.
I paddled out into 6 feet of water and tried to start the motor. It ran for abit then quit. A few more tries and it wouldnt start at all.
I rigged up the trolling motor and made back to the dock. I loaded up the boat and drove off to the dealer to have him look at the motor.
I'm tired of using a pull rope to start the motor. I might trade my motor in for a new one with electric start. I'm currently waiting for the mechanic to call me.


----------



## chickenqueen

I'm sorry to hear both of you had a bad day.Think about the big fish you're going to catch next time.


----------



## dawg53

You're right CQ. There's plenty of big ones out there lol. It's going to be a long hot summer and there's plenty of time to fish.
The dealer is going to give me 1k trade in on a new 2017 Yamaha 25hp electric start motor. Deal! Heheheh, no more pull start for me.


----------



## seminole wind

OMG! Jim

Good thing you turned the motor off in time. I would be trading that motor in too. Nothing like a new motor. Try to talk him into a nice long warranty. Just a dud day all around. Just think a new Yamaha! Mine is so quiet, I think it didn't start but it did.


----------



## dawg53

The Merc is a very heavy motor to lift and lower, and no electric start. It's pull rope only. It wore me out pulling the rope yesterday, especially in the heat 
The new Yamaha is the lightest 25hp motor and has hydraulic cylinders for lowering and lifting YES YES YES! It has a 3 year warranty. It's the electric start that sold me lol.


----------



## dawg53

This is how I felt yesterday!


----------



## seminole wind

LOL. That's the way to go! They also sell longer arms for steering it. Or you could see about a steering wheel.


----------



## dawg53

I've thought about a longer steering arm. I DO miss having a console w/ wheel and control box $$$$.


----------



## seminole wind

It's always more money, LOL. I had a bummer day. I get to the dock and they forgot to put my boat in the water. Fixed right away. Then I try again to put the bimini up and have trouble and I'm ready to sit down and cry. The guy at the dock helped me. That made me want to cry more.

So I'm on my way down the channel towards open water, and I see this stream of water running down the aisle in the boat. So I think I'm going to sink! I put my boat in neutral, and it turns out to be a live well overflowing. Go figure. I have no idea . Maybe something got stuck in the drain. Anyhow, while all that is happening, my boat drifts into 1ft. water with rocks. So I hear some unpleasant scraping . I raised the motor when I got back and I can't find any damage. But I'll ask the marina to check it anyway. Even while fishing, my hook must have snagged on something and I lost my hooks and rubber bait. 

Better luck next time.


----------



## chickenqueen

Poor,poor Sem!!!You'll get it right.Why not take a boating course?You may learn a lot and have fewer problems when you go out.Plus,you might make some good boating friends.You can learn a lot by reading but nothing beats experience.When I took a hunting course,I thought I already knew it all.Boy,was I wrong.I ended up learning quite a bit,got a free lunch and won a knife from the Wild Turkey Federation.I was the winner all the way!!!


----------



## robin416

I took the six week Coast Guard boating course even though I had been boating for some time and actually worked selling marine equipment. You're right, CQ, there are a lot of positives to taking the course even if you've been doing it for a while. New tech, new ideas to make the whole thing safer and more fun.


----------



## seminole wind

I will have to look at some class that teaches which knob is for what.


----------



## dawg53

I "HAD" a live well too. I gutted it out, capped the intake and disconnected the wiring off the pump. It's one of those boxes you saw in the photo. It now contains 2 life preservers and 2 floatable seat cushions lol.
Today I traded in the Mercury outboard. I removed the bunk style trailer guides and installed 2" diameter PVC pipe on the guides, 5 feet in length. Now I'll be able to see where the trailer is when I back it in the water to load the boat. I also changed out the "V" shaped bow guide on the trailer to a ''roller" type. This will make it easier to winch in the boat. 
Tomorrow morning I'm going to sand down the stern and do a little touch up patch work prior to getting the new motor mounted. Nitnoid stuff to make things less time consuming.


----------



## seminole wind

That live well I have does not even look big enough for a fish. I'll have to figure out how to remove it in some way. Is there a pump somewhere that fills water in it?


----------



## dawg53

I'm not sure about your boat Karen. My pump was located on the stern, inside the boat on the bottom. At first I thought it was a bilge pump until I traced the hose to the box where it was connected to PVC pipes.
Speaking of bilge pump, do you have one? Do you have a drain hole on the stern? On larger boats, I've seen the bilge drain hole on one side of the boat.
Mine has a drain hole and there's been no water coming out after pulling the plug, after pulling the boat out of the water. However I bought a bilge pump just in case.


----------



## chickenqueen

Sem,can you ask at your marina what knob does what and mark it with paper tape and a marker?Paper tape holds well when wet but can still be easily removed and the marker won't smear.I'm sure you can find someone happy to help you.


----------



## seminole wind

dawg53 said:


> I'm not sure about your boat Karen. My pump was located on the stern, inside the boat on the bottom. At first I thought it was a bilge pump until I traced the hose to the box where it was connected to PVC pipes.
> Speaking of bilge pump, do you have one? Do you have a drain hole on the stern? On larger boats, I've seen the bilge drain hole on one side of the boat.
> Mine has a drain hole and there's been no water coming out after pulling the plug, after pulling the boat out of the water. However I bought a bilge pump just in case.


Yes I have a bilge pump, the marina drains the boat after use, and the best thing is called a self bailing system. The water drains down a hole in the floor and drains into the water.


----------



## seminole wind

chickenqueen said:


> Sem,can you ask at your marina what knob does what and mark it with paper tape and a marker?Paper tape holds well when wet but can still be easily removed and the marker won't smear.I'm sure you can find someone happy to help you.


Yes I can and will. I need to learn if what I turn on is turned on of not turning on. The motor also is so quiet that I have to look at it to see if it's running.

I still have some problem docking, put ordered a hook that should help pull myself into the dock.

I am having big trouble with putting that bimini shade cover up and down. If I snap on the nylon straps to the frontal area, it pulls the bimini to on top of my head. Then the back poles are held with thise pins that go thru the holes to hold it in back securely. Those pull and whack my motor.

I can either use the "rope system" where I use ropes to MOL prevent the darn thing from until I get the back hooked.

Or I can spend $800 on a completely automatic bimini. I'm ready to burn the darn thing.


----------



## seminole wind

I finally did catch a fish! A catfish and he was very happy to be put back in the water. About 14 inches long.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> I finally did catch a fish! A catfish and he was very happy to be put back in the water. About 14 inches long.


Hahaha. It's better than catching a big slimy eel!


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Yes I have a bilge pump, the marina drains the boat after use, and the best thing is called a self bailing system. The water drains down a hole in the floor and drains into the water.


A hole in the stern with a plug. Unscrew the plug and the water drains out through the hole lol. That's what I have. Yep.


----------



## chickenqueen

I recently just learned there were salt water cats.Do they taste like the freshwater cats?That's some good eating!!!I haven't been out fishing yet this year.With Dale being out of town for 3 weeks and all the rain put us way behind on the yard work.As it looks now,I might get out there in July


----------



## dawg53

I've caught saltwater sailcats and hardhead cats but never ate them. They are edible. I havnt eaten freshwater cats since I was a kid. I prefer bass, blue gill, crappie etc.


----------



## seminole wind

That's what I caught, a hardhead. Too cute to eat. But he sure liked the frozen shrimp. I should have given him a doggie bag.
I have a plug too, Jim, that the marina drains when they wash my boat down and put it away.

My last day out was another bimini nightmare. First I snap the straps holding the front and the rest of it lands on my head. Then I can't get the back poles in and I unsnap the straps and the whole thing lands on my motor. I ended up leaving the shorter poles in the back and tying the straps adding some rope. Not pretty but worked. The sun was strong.

So I have 2 choices. I can use ropes as "extra hands" in putting that thing up, like brace it where I need it. Or buy an automatic one. Very attractive to just push a button. And I'm still figuring out how to get a fresh water "spray" for wash down. I have a sink with a faucet but I can't find the tank yet or the drain connection. There is no hose at the dock. Maybe I can persuade them into getting one since they just bought 4 more dock spaces.

I also bought a real important thing. A boat hook. Did I know that aiming for the dock and jumping off were not going to work?

Have you used your new motor yet????


----------



## dawg53

They got my new motor in finally. I'm taking the boat to the dealer tomorrow morning rain or shine to get it mounted, plus a few other things. I'm hoping to get out on the water next week if the storms slack off.


----------



## seminole wind

The storms are making me crazy. I wanted to take the kids out on the boat but it's either rain, thunderstorms, or choppy water. I just can't win with that.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> The storms are making me crazy. I wanted to take the kids out on the boat but it's either rain, thunderstorms, or choppy water. I just can't win with that.


Well of course, it never fails. I'm supposed to take my boat to the dealer early this morning to get the motor put on and the thunderstorms are training over our area. Grrrrr!


----------



## dawg53

I got the boat back yesterday with the new motor and newly installed depth finder along with a couple other things. 
The new Yamaha motor is much lighter and easier to lift and let down than the old Mercury motor. Better yet, it's electric start. The new motor has a 10 hour break in period.
I'm buying a boat and motor cover today, tired of using tarps and bungee cords. 
I hate saying this... if it would stop raining for a couple of days, I'd be out on the water fishing!


----------



## chickenqueen

Gotta love bungee cords and tarps!!!


----------



## dawg53

Tarps, cant live without them lol. Bungee cords; clothesline is better but bungee cords are handy.
I got the new boat cover for my boat and it fits like a glove. My boat is 14' long but now I'm thinking I shouldve got a 16' boat cover to cover the motor as well. Although I bought a boat motor cover and it fits nicely, but I wish they made a one piece cover that fits all.


----------



## seminole wind

Yeah! Finally got your boat and motor together. I have a cover but it's still in the wrapper. 

Bungees? For 10 years I've been fortunate to have a never ending supply of the poly-twine that wraps hay bails. They are great for all jury rigging, LOL. 

It seems there's chance of thunder storms every day for the summer.


----------



## dawg53

We finally had a day without rain. I took the boat out on the Ortega and Cedar rivers cruising slowly to break in the new motor. I spent about an hour cruising around. Everything worked perfectly including the new depth finder.
Two things I have to add to the boat: I need to install 2 cleats on each side of the stern. The seat cushion I was sitting on wasnt cutting it, butthurt grrr. I'm going to Academy Sports tomorrow and buying 2 swivel mounts and 2 comfortable seats and installing them.
I cant wait to get the motor broke in and opening it up, I know it'll fly


----------



## seminole wind

Your so lucky having a nice day! I haven't been out for weeks due to storms and company. Hopefully in the next week. Glad you had fun!


----------



## dawg53

Karen, it was really nice slowly cruising around in a nice breeze, I got alot of sun too. I got to see the rich folks backyards on the rivers, impressive. One back yard had their own private cement boat ramp with pier lol.


----------



## seminole wind

We have "canals" with the pricey homes. Some have nice boats. The chance of rain here is 60% every day next week.


----------



## chickenqueen

I've had my fishing license or over 2 months but still haven't gone fishing.It's been raining so much and the dry days are for projects around here.Eventually I'm going to say the hell with it and grab the poles.The projects can wait a little longer...


----------



## nannypattyrn

Well CQ, we both have had7our lifetime fishing license for a couple years now and haven't used them yet. We talk about going but just haven't yet. Jim is not a patient fisherman and if he doesn't get a bite in about an hour, he's done. I'm about ready to try my hand at it alone.


----------



## seminole wind

nannypattyrn said:


> Well CQ, we both have had7our lifetime fishing license for a couple years now and haven't used them yet. We talk about going but just haven't yet. Jim is not a patient fisherman and if he doesn't get a bite in about an hour, he's done. I'm about ready to try my hand at it alone.


I went alone and still do. Look to see where the fishing docks are where you live. When I go on the boat I go for about 3 hours. Since I can see the bottom of the water, it's fun just to watch it.


----------



## dawg53

I bought some decent boat seats and associated equipment to install them. So far it's been a pain in the neck getting things started with the unpredictable weather. One is installed, one to go. I'll post a couple of pics when I'm finished.


----------



## seminole wind

Always nice making a boat your own!


----------



## dawg53

I was ready to mount the second seat in the boat when it started sprinkling rain, at 10am! I hurriedly put everything away and covered the boat. I then took off to Harbor Freight and went tool shopping lol. I'll get the seat mounted first thing in the morning.


----------



## seminole wind

Tool shopping-yea alot of fun. I hope to get out this week. I'll try to get out earlier to beat the afternoon showers.


----------



## dawg53

We dodged the rain today and I got the last boat seat installed. The one by the oars is detachable and I'll be sitting in the other seat near the motor. It'll be nice to stretch out. Both seats are very comfy, no more butthurt.


----------



## seminole wind

That's bigger than I thought it would be, and yes, a true fishing boat! Nice seats


----------



## dawg53

I took the boat out in the Ortega river early this morning. I spent an hour cruising around, still breaking in the motor. It now has 2 hours on it. Now I can increase speed up to full power but not for long periods of time. The total break in period is 10 hours, still got a ways to go.
Next time I head out, I'll be fishing...finally.


----------



## seminole wind

I just can't seem to catch a break with this weather. My nieces are visiting and would love to go.


----------



## chickenqueen

Someone up the road is selling a jon boat and trailer.I resist the urge to stop but I keep thinking about it.It has more room than the canoe and a flat bottom.It's very tempting and I may have to inquire about it.


----------



## seminole wind

chickenqueen said:


> Someone up the road is selling a jon boat and trailer.I resist the urge to stop but I keep thinking about it.It has more room than the canoe and a flat bottom.It's very tempting and I may have to inquire about it.


Lookout! Another addiction!


----------



## seminole wind

with daily thunderstorms for about 6 weeks now, I can't even remember what the boat looks like!


----------



## dawg53

I recently had a carport installed to cover the boat..."boatport" lol. I'll be hanging plants off it in the spring. I added drop tarps like on the coops.
View attachment 27988


----------



## seminole wind

How cute! A boat port and a cover? I don't know what my boat looks like anymore , LOL.
Every day thunderstorms. But I guess it's the season.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> How cute! A boat port and a cover? I dont know what my boat looks like anymore , LOL.
> Every day thunderstorms. But I guess it's the season.


Dont feel bad Karen. It's been stormy here just about every day. If it's not storming at our house, it's storming wherever I'd be launching the boat.


----------



## seminole wind

I remember the marina telling me that summer was the big boating season. I should have reminded him this was Florida!


----------



## dawg53

I'm taking my boat out for a spin on the Ortega river tomorrow. I adjusted the trim on the motor and I need to check it out before going fishing.
The next 3 days are supposed to be good fishing days but the tides are either too early or too late to fish, even ashore.


----------



## seminole wind

I went to a Bass store in Indiana and their boats got me all fired up. Some real beauties with fishing setup , nice with nothing fancy. I'll get another one some day. 
Have fun out there.


----------



## chickenqueen

What do you mean you'll get another one?Did you sell your boat?My brother is homeless(his choice) in Clearwater but he has 2 fishing poles and an electric skillet.I'm not sure where he plugs the skillet in but he says it's always fishing weather in Fla.


----------



## seminole wind

I sold the boat a few months ago. At the time I was planning a divorce and possible move to Indiana. It also kind of bothered me that the motor had 800+ hours on it. I felt I was neglecting my horse, and there was no one to go out with me-even occasionally. I'm not sure I liked the flat bottom boat and rough ride. At some point I'll do it again, just not sure what I want to do. In Florida used boats are plentiful. I still have the "boat bug". So I guess in the meantime, I'll be fishing at the beach.

It is always boating season here. But in the summer you need to get out early because of the thunderstorms in the afternoons. I'm not a morning person.


----------



## seminole wind

JIM, what do you think of these 15 foot pontoon boats?
http://boats.iboats.com/pontoon-boats/
Or type in pontoon boats by size (14-15 feet) at this site


----------



## dawg53

I would never own a pontoon boat. A friend of mine owned one and I went out on it with him a couple times. It's a real pain in the neck lining up the pontoons onto the trailer.
He once told me that he and his wife were driving home and one of the pontoons slipped off the trailer onto the pavement.
Lucky for him people from the vehicles stopped behind him helped him lift the pontoon back onto the trailer, and he made it safely back home.


----------



## dawg53

I took my boat out this morning. The motor ran perfect but I cant get the boat to level out at medium speed. The bow is pointed to the sky but planes out at full speed.
I took the boat to the shop and had the guy order a hydrofoil stabilizer for the motor. He's going to install it for me. The hydrofoil will take care of it.


----------



## seminole wind

Can you tilt your motor up or down? That's how I did mine.


----------



## dawg53

I dont have power tilt/trim with this motor, wish I did. I had it on my previous motor and I loved it!

The motor I have now has a cotter pin on the motor mount that can be removed and put in another hole either up or down into another hole in order to adjust the tilt/trim.
The cotter pin was set in the lowest hole on the motor mount and I moved it up two holes....big mistake. That's when it started "porpoising" at medium speed and the water was like glass.

I thought that by moving the cotter pin up into a different hole would cause the bow to nosedive, but the guy at the boat shop explained to me it would have the opposite effect causing the bow to rise and bouncing across the water. He was right.
So I moved the cotter pin back into the lowest hole. That will eliminate the porpoising but not the bow pointing up in the sky at medium speed.

The hydrofoil will take care of the problem. I hope that explains it for you.
I know your boat had power tilt/trim, a must for bigger boats.
I'm thinking maybe in the future I'll get power tilt/trim. As a matter of fact I'll ask the guy at the boat shop next week how much it would cost. (One arm, two legs I'm sure.)
The hydrofoil stabilizer is a much cheaper and easier to install option though.


----------



## chickenqueen

I think I'll keep the canoe and trolling motor.I don't have to register it and it's easy to put on the van.Plus,we can carry it if we have to.The only bad thing is there is no room for a lot of tackle.


----------



## dawg53

No need to register a boat in Florida if there's no motor nor trolling motor attached to the boat.
I gotta have me a motor. I'll pay the $46 to register the boat lol.


----------



## seminole wind

What you'Re doing sounds like the way to go. 
This area is popular for pontoons. And a smaller new one is very affordable. I hated selling the deck boat. But it was extremely bumpy because of the very shallow V. The biggest reason for selling was that it bothered me that the motor was 3 years old and had 800 hours on it. It ran great. But 800 hours is alot.


----------



## dawg53

800 hours sounds like alot for a 3 year old motor. However if it's been properly maintained, regularly serviced and the cylinders have good compression, it would have many more hours to go, like a car.
V-hull without a flat bottom is best, it cuts right through the water. Flat bottom boats will beat you to death especially if it's a little choppy or worse.


----------



## seminole wind

I was on this pontoon forum and it seems that a lighter pontoon gets thrown around like a cork more. I guess the bay is good for the bigger ones. It usually has a one to two foot chop. How is your water?

Why do all (most) bowriders have IO's? They take up so much room.


----------



## dawg53

With my boat as well as previous small boats I've owned, the intercoastal waterway can be calm. Then at the same time the ocean could be too choppy and I wont venture towards it.
Same thing when I had that 19' bigger boat. The risk isnt worth it especially when fishing around jetties. Water chop varies with wind speed, direction, and current can play a role too. It's no fun fishing in choppy waters, bobbing up and down and cant tell if you get a bite or not.
When I go outside in the mornings and I notice a little breeze, it will usually be double wind speed out on the water. 
I've never owned an IO, dont know much about them really.


----------



## seminole wind

I read IO's are like car engines. They take up a lot of room on a boat . A lot! They need a lot more maintenance. They are heavy. I don't see a lot of benefit in them. Seems they may be cheaper to buy a boat with one.

I think you did the right thing in buying a new motor, like putting your money into a motor, and the boat can be just about anything from mint to vg and needs tlc. But I think boats are plenty easier to eyeball what's wrong. 

I know you see it as well, but there's some really nice bargains around here with used boats with low hours. I still feel that a boat for 20k like the one I had should in no way have 800 hours on it. I overlooked it because the boat was so cute (dumb).

I have been bitten once again by the boat bug. A bowrider would be great to cruise around in. But a pontoon would be better for hanging out on. Tough choice. The pontoon people recommend at least a 20 foot with a 75mph motor. 

The bay here is great mostly with low chops. There are a lot of pontoons out on the water and quite a few dealers here along the coast . 

My biggest problem is the boat would take time away from the horse, chickens, and gardening , which I never get done quickly to begin with. Maybe I should post some links to what I'm looking at.


----------



## seminole wind

nice. https://www.ebay.com/itm/2007-CHAPARRAL-234-SUNESTA-DECK-BOAT-CLEAN-VOLVO-PENTA-LOW-HRS-WINSHIELD-MODEL/282857275919?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l9372

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-Glastron-180-GT-115-hp-Outboard-w-trailer-We-ship-worldwide/253447434028?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l9372

http://www.nadaguides.com/Boats/2013/Glastron-Boats/GT-180-BR___/32032529/Values

https://cfl.craigslist.org/boa/d/2016-tracker-pontoon/6463150737.html

https://orlando.craigslist.org/boa/d/suntracker-pontoon-18/6506257543.html
This one I like-for 13k

I have more I'll post tonight. Some of these higher prices are too high according to NADA.


----------



## dawg53

The last one that you like they are asking 16k with no trailer. Tough decisions for you.


----------



## seminole wind

It's a nice pontoon. But it is overpriced. I'm not sure it has enough motor for the bay. Who knows?
I may feel silly on a pontoon just me. Maybe a bowrider is better. With an outboard.


----------



## dawg53

Do you REALLY need a boat, Karen?


----------



## seminole wind

No I don't need a boat. I'd like a boat. Affordable and not too big. With an outboard with low hours.


----------



## seminole wind

I may go and see this one on Sunday. Thoughts?

https://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/boa/d/18ft-bayliner-bowrider-2006/6494365776.html


----------



## dawg53

Karen, that's a really nice looking boat. It sounds like the owner has taken meticulous care of it too.
I also think that size boat would be more easily manageable for you to operate as well as trailering. It's worth checking out, maybe ask the owner to take it out on the water to check it out, and operation. Thumbs up!
I forgot to add to check out the trailer lights to make sure they work, also if the motor has PT&T.


----------



## seminole wind

Thanks! I have an app to see the boat sunday. I'll ask about the pt&t. This may be dumb, but I always look at the pics and see how well they take good care of their house, yard, etc.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Thanks! I have an app to see the boat sunday. I'll ask about the pt&t. This may be dumb, but I always look at the pics and see how well they take good care of their house, yard, etc.


Not dumb at all. I feel the same way, but you never know.
I know there are some people who have their property looking like a junk yard for the purposes of lower property taxes. Yet you can eat off the floor inside their house.
I also think "type A" people keep their yards looking good, I could be wrong though.
My dad liked his yard looking ship shape. My siblings and I are the same way. I'm not sure if that's a good thing or bad thing lol.


----------



## seminole wind

I think it's a good thing. I'm so nervous about this. But it's fairly close like 45 minutes. 
What kind of steering do you have? Steering wheel?


----------



## dawg53

Unfortunately I dont have a wheel, tiller handle. I'm very happy to have electric start, sure beats pulling on a rope! I'm able to lift the motor more easily than the Mercury motor too.

I got my boat back yesterday afternoon with the hydrofoil installed on the motor, it looks great! I hope it performs as it should. We're expecting high winds for the next several days, so I cant take the boat out on the water to try it out. 

The place where I take my boat/motor for maintenance has other boats for sale. They have new Alweld brand boats for sale and a few good looking used skiffs for sale as well. Their boats arnt cheap, expensive for my liking.
Some of the boats have "stick steer." There's no steering wheel nor tiller handle.
The stick steer turns the motor right and left, and is located on the left side of the boat with the throttle console on the right side of the boat and there's seat in the middle for the driver to operate both controls at once.
The mechanic explained to me how it works and it looks like it's simple and fun to operate although it would take some getting used to over a period of time, especially after using a steering wheel or tiller handle.


----------



## seminole wind

I decided to put the boat looking on hold. Hubby's son grew up with boating on LI sound, and worked fixing them as well. He visited the other day. He said that was a small light boat that may get tossed around more because of it. A heavier boat would be more stable. So I need to research this a bit.


----------



## dawg53

Your husbands son grew up boating in Long Island sound which is more susceptible to rough waters, typical in the northern latitudes.
No offense, but I question his knowledge of southern waters, particularly the Gulf where you live Karen. I know people that head out to the Gulf Stream in the Atlantic Ocean on 17' boats without any problems.
Besides, I've been on the water most my life. I've operated plenty of small boats while I was in the Navy as a boatswainsmate. I've operated small tugs, landing craft, and captain's gigs.
I was also helmsman on a large tugboat, a yard oiler and a salvage ship...USS Hoist ARS-40.
View attachment 29240
View attachment 29241
View attachment 29242


----------



## seminole wind

You are right in that it could get nasty in long island sound with high wind. Aside from that we had a 19 foot bow rider that had no problem out there. I don't think we ever thought of crossing it.

I also want to look at this 22 foot stingray deck boat but has a deeper V than the hurricane. It's not far from me and worth the ride over.
one thing I didn't like about the 18 foot bayliner was that it was so stripped down. No radio, even the cushions looked thin and cheap. 
https://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/boa/d/2006-stingray-220dr-family/6498852528.html


----------



## dawg53

That's a nice looking boat too, at a good price.
It's always best to go inspect a boat in person. Some things I can overlook, others things I cant.
Going offshore you need a marine radio to contact the Coast Guard if there's a problem and a NOAA radio for weather and sea state.


----------



## seminole wind

Yea, with the last boat I had a company that will come and tow you back in. I actually get phone reception out there. I only go so far out not even near water that's over 6-7 feet deep. 

Can't make up my mind. Sheesh


----------



## dawg53

Flip a coin? LOL


----------



## seminole wind

Okay. This is me. I have a set order in my head that starts with riding my horse. Then without guilt I am free to garden or visit my parents. However, if I don't start my order with riding my horse, I carry alot of guilt about not riding. I need to start my weekly routine/order with my horse. I can't commit myself to more than one activity a day. So if i ride, garden, or visit, that's it for the day. So buying a boat is another thing that I will eventually feel guilty about if I don't start my order with riding my horse. So if I can commit myself to riding twice a week, I can buy a boat guilt free. I know this sounds weird and it is. I can sit in the house for days just waiting until I get it together enough to go see my horse. A rainy day is like a "get out of jail free card". My parents wonder why it's so long between visits and they will not understand that I have to ride my horse first in my order of things and I don't visit until I ride my horse first. My truck hasn't been waxed because I can't seem to fit it in the routine/order of mine. 

This is the first time I've put this problem on paper or tried to explain it. So this is why I'm indecisive about a boat. Another thing on the list that gives me the opportunity to use and feel guilty about not keeping my horse a priority.


----------



## dawg53

I completely understand Karen. 
Try substituting guilt for prioritizing. It should make things go easier for you.
1. People first: (Despite drama and pitfalls, there is good in most people.)
2. Animals: They depend on us for their safety, health, and welfare. They are our
responsibility.
3. Must NEED things vs would like to have things: Paying utilities, electric etc...food, 
insurance, are must need things vs the would like to have things...(we know what they 
all are lol.)

My wife has a hard time making decisions when there's alot of things that she needs to get done. I tell her to prioritize, get the most important thing done first, then work your way down the list. Sometimes she needs help with that also. No problem.
I know, easier said than done with some folks. Once I make my mind up, it's pretty much written in stone. I try to avoid indecisiveness. If my decision are wrong...lesson learned and I move on. I've made quite a few bad ones in my life for sure.
I hope this helps Karen.


----------



## seminole wind

Thanks! I'll surely work on this. I do understand prioritizing. And need vs want. The wants give me trouble . I need to focus on the things in my life now but impulsivity gets in the way. Maybe I'm not that different from alot of people. 

Maybe I should just rent a boat at the marina and see how that goes. You'Re lucky that you have so many choices of water to fish in. I like the way you did your buying a good boat and putting the money into the motor. Seems like the right way to go. The motor will last you years.


----------



## dawg53

Big boats dont do anything for me, been there done that. More work, expensive etc...
When I've gone out fishing in small boats I've owned, the big boats are there fishing as well.
I really have no need to go beyond jetties, out offshore, when all the fish I want are inshore lol.
BTW, I bought a new trailer along with the motor. The trailer wasnt expensive neither. Motors are where the money is at grrrr.


----------



## seminole wind

Yea. I have no need to go out that far or in rough water. I'd like 18-20 feet. It's just nice to be out on the water.


----------

